# Beaver Hat



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Very cool! Looks nice and warm.


----------



## SCbryan (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks cool and original. I must ask, does it itch your ears with the beaver hair?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

that hat is great thanks for sharing!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

awesome job! I have a mad bomber hat made with rabbit fur lining and it is by far the warmest hat I have ever owned. I bet this one is even warmer :thumbs_up


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

SCbryan said:


> Looks cool and original. I must ask, does it itch your ears with the beaver hair?


Got a beaver hat myself and the fur is very soft. No itching when you pull the flaps down...


----------



## Ol'Mossyback (Dec 28, 2010)

Now that's cool you could maybe sell it to some of the trad guys.


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

i would be interested in one!


----------



## jackshot (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks warm. Great Job! Good for Ice fishing too?


----------



## Jlars (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks. My next project is making a wooden handle steelhead size net out of walnut and cherry. Its drying in the frame right now.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Stop! stop! showing me ideas! :mg: I will be so busy building bow presses, saws and now Beaver lined hats. :wink:
Nice job good looking hat!

Hutch


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

If you are useing your own pelts try a kitt next time the belly fur is realy soft and warm as all get out They don't get much at the auction so put them to better use. I hope you can get the hides thinner then I did I had a hard time sewing them together.


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

Wow- incredible workmanship.


----------



## Jlars (Oct 11, 2006)

Just pulled it off the bending frame. Can't wait to get it wet.


----------



## Jlars (Oct 11, 2006)

Hogger I used a dremel tool to poke holes in the leather. Everything is sewn inside out


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow, good work. Looks awesome.


----------



## Jlars (Oct 11, 2006)

Finished net.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Good job


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice work!


----------

